# Negotiating more than 1 embryo transfer - Advice Please!!



## SoozyQ (Feb 27, 2011)

I am lucky enough to have 5 of 6 eggs fertilised and the Doc is looking to transfer one embryo on Saturday (Day 3). If more than one survive I would like two embryos transferred but due to the late transfer I know he will push me to stay with one.

My question is - can I insist on 2 embryos being transferred (I am a privately paying patient).

Honestly, despite all of the info regarding the risks of multiple pregnancy, I would ideally like to have twins. Although I have no fertility concerns which makes my chances of becoming pregnant very good I do have a health condition which means there's a high chance I won't be able to sustain a second pregnancy. I feel confident that I could cope with twins if that was the outcome .

I just wonder if they (private clinic) are able to refuse my request?


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

SoozyQ, sorry I can't help with pushing for more than 1 embryo at transfer, but wanted to wish you luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Soozy - It depends on the policy of ur clinic. I am a private patient but at an NHS clinic and my clinic has so far let me make the choice each time but that is because they don't have a policy on it so it is up to the consultant. Many clinics say that if u r 35 or over they recommend putting 2 in whatever stage the embryos get to cuz it increases chances so u may well find that they would recommend 2 anyway, if not I would play the  age card cuz u r borderline as to whether they would recommend one or two, altho as u say ur chances twins r quite high cuz u no fertility issues and this ur first ivf. There are risks, if I was u I would go have a browse on the 'one at a time' website and if u r still sure this is what u want then stick with it and most clinics will let u have 2 if u insist. Oh also my clinic and many others recommend putting in 2 embryos if u have transfer day 2 or 3 (rather than going to day 5 for blastocyst) whatever ur age so if u do have transfer on day 3 it also highly likely they will recommend 2 anyway.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Many clinics will persuade you to have a single embryo transfer on your first cycle. But try and negotiate 2 if that is what you want
L


----------



## SoozyQ (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for you advice ladies!

I was at hospital yesterday for ET.  The embryologist said I had one grade 1 embryo and 4 grade 3's and recommended single ET with the grade 1 but stated the decision was entirely mine.  I simply told her I'd considered the risks and would like to transfer 2 embryo's and she said I would be a very low risk of multiples anyway.  I signed a form to confirm they had recommended single transfer and that 2 ET was my decision.  I was relieved they didn't push for justification or negotiation they were quite happy.

So finally onto the 2ww  

Thanks again xx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

The first time I had IVF at an overseas clinic i had to try and persuade THEM to let me have SET! They were dead set on transferring three...


----------

